# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کسی برنامه مطالعه تابستان آلفا مثبت رو تهیه کرده؟

## Ms78

کسی برنامه مطالعه تابستان آلفا مثبت رو تهیه کرده؟
بنظرتون چطوره؟
ارزش خرید داره؟

----------


## arezoo_k

> کسی برنامه مطالعه تابستان آلفا مثبت رو تهیه کرده؟
> بنظرتون چطوره؟
> ارزش خرید داره؟


من یک نکته می گم که حدودا از همون روزی که امتحان نهایی تموم شد تا خود دیروز داشتم روش تحقیق می کردم .. من برنامه برکا رو دیدم .. و هر برنامه ای که شما بگید .. آلفا مثبت هم دیدم و خوبه .. ولی من بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم برنامه قلمچی رو ببینید .. من با این که اصلا نمیخوام امسال قلمچی شرکت کنم میخوام براساس برنامه های قلمچی پیش برم .. یعنی همون روشی که آقای آروین در همین انجمن فرمودند رو انجام بدم .. یعنی برنامه ریزی دو هفته ای و پنجشنبه ها هم مرور و جمعه هم از خودم آزمون می گیرم .. ولی آلفا مثبت هم دیدم برنامه ی تابستونش رو خوب بود

----------


## anis79

برنامه بخری? اخه چرا
برنامه یک موسسه رو دانلود کن با اون پیش برو

----------


## chocolate

???benazaretoon barnaameE k vase koli daanesh amooz neveshte shode be darde hme mikhore

----------


## a.ka

> کسی برنامه مطالعه تابستان آلفا مثبت رو تهیه کرده؟
> بنظرتون چطوره؟
> ارزش خرید داره؟


*به نظرم پیش یه مشاور برو این برنامه ها کلیه و برای همه صدق نمیکنه  .  .  .  
مشاور که 2-3 هفته پیشش بری برنامه بهت میده بعدش دیگه دستت میاد چجوری برنامه بریزی و به هیچی دیگه نیازی نداری .*

----------


## hamed_habibi

وقتی دارن ساختمون میسازن اول میان پی ریزی خوبی میکنن بعد اسکلت بندی و بعد دیوار ونما سنگ اینا...خب پس منم اگه بخوام برای کنکور اماده شم تو هردرسی اسکلت یاپایه رو قوی میکنم...زبان اول لغت میخونم بعد گرامر بعد کلوز ....عربی لغات قواعد ترجمه...دینی ایات...زیست دوم ..شیمی دوم...ریاضی مثلثات معادلات تابع  ...فیزیک یا از اول برو تا سوم یا از پیش برو ب پایه....مثلا سروش مویینی ب من گفت تابستون احتمال امار ماتریس لگ مثلثات تابع تموم کن با تصاع اینطوری اول مهر 50درصد ریاضی بلدی و رفته رفته تثبیت میکنی درصد اضافه میکنی..زیستم قطعا جانوری بخون و پیش دو ک بخش  زیادی از سوالاته...من نمیدونم وقتی متونی خودت تقسیم کنی بخونی چرا پول بدی؟اگه میگفتی برم کلاس یا دی وی دی بخرم خب منطقی بود خیلیا این کارو میکنن و نیازه..ولی خدایی برنامه ریزی کار سختی نیست عمل بهش سخته ..حالا چ خودت بریزی چ کانون....شما تاجایی ک ممکنه عمومی هارو تابستون تموم کن ...چرا؟چون 9ماه 10ماه تست میزنی واونوقت توکنکور خیالت تخته همه رو بالای 70خواهی زد...ببخشید اینا ک میگن لغت تاریخ ادبیات الان نخون یادت میره باورکن اینا چرنده با دلیل میگم شما وقتی تابستون یانارو ببندی انقد وقت دوره داری ک نمیزاری دوماه اخر با استرس بخونی...ب عمومی خیلی توجه کن بعدا برات ی کارنامه میذارم تا بفهمی حرفای من از رو منطق بوده...این تجربه دوساله من بود گفتم بهت بگم...

----------


## hamed_habibi

محاسبات ومثلثات وجدول تناوبی یه اصلین تو سال کنکور هرکس روش مسلط باشه خیلی موفقه...کسی ک مثلثاتش قوی باشه نوسان حرکت دینامیک انتگرال مشتق خود تستا مثلثات رو میتونه بزنه....جدوا تناوبی هم میگن حفظ نکنید من میگم بکنید  گروهای اصلی ساختار هاشو رسم کنید چالش کنیدووو...باورکن هیمنجوری میخونن ک رتبه میشن...مثلا میگن لغت عربی حفظ نکنید خب چرت میگن ولاه چرت میگن ...توباید هرکاری میتونی بکنی

----------


## Javad1376

برنامه ی آلفا مثبت رو امروز گرفتم آقا عالیه انصافا خیلی کارش درسته دکتر قاسمی دمش گرم به همه پیشنهاد میکنم البته اگه از نظر مالی مشکل ندارین مشاور خصوصی میتونه واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> برنامه ی آلفا مثبت رو امروز گرفتم آقا عالیه انصافا خیلی کارش درسته دکتر قاسمی دمش گرم به همه پیشنهاد میکنم البته اگه از نظر مالی مشکل ندارین مشاور خصوصی میتونه واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه 
> Sent from my SM- N910C using Tapatalk


 داداش خصوصیتو چک کن مرسی

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

هر کس داره برنامشو بفرسته تو خصوصی

----------


## alish78

دوستان اگه کسی برنامه رو داره بیزحمت بیاد پی وی

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان خواهشا..اگه برنامه ی خودتون ریختید و میخواهید بریزید و یا خریدید خواهشا گفتم خواهشن واسه منم پی وی بفرستید..من 100بار برنامه ریختم نشدهوواصولش رو بلد نیستم :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506):  :Y (506): 
اینم ایدی تلگرامم
aghakhani110@

----------


## Ali__S

سلام دوستان....کسی از برنامه آلفا مثبت استفاده کرده یا میکنه؟؟؟چطوره؟به درد میخوره؟     لطفا نظرتون رو بگید :22:

----------


## Ali__S



----------


## Ali__S

یعنی کسی استفاده نکرده!یا استفاده کنندگان عزیز افتخار نمیدن نظرشونو عرض کنن!!!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): شایدم این نظراتی که از قول بچه ها تو سایتشونه دروغه!!! یا.............................!!!

----------


## anis79

> یعنی کسی استفاده نکرده!یا استفاده کنندگان عزیز افتخار نمیدن نظرشونو عرض کنن!!! شایدم این نظراتی که از قول بچه ها تو سایتشونه دروغه!!! یا.............................!!!


برنامه ی ازمون ازمایشی رو دانلود کن با اون پیش برو
الفا مثبت همش تو کار تبلیغاته :/

----------


## azarney261

> برنامه ی ازمون ازمایشی رو دانلود کن با اون پیش برو
> الفا مثبت همش تو کار تبلیغاته :/


منم بانظرشماموافقم وبهترین کاراینکه ازتابستون بابرنامه ی آزمون های آزمایشی مثل قلم چی پیش برین حتی شده از۵هزارشروع کنین وتاآخرتابستان به امیدخدابه۷هزاروبالاتر..

----------


## drheydari

یعنی میشه بدون اینکه آزمون ها شرکت کرد 
دفترچه اش رو رایگان دانلود کرد ؟؟

----------


## Ali__S

> یعنی میشه بدون اینکه آزمون ها شرکت کرد 
> دفترچه اش رو رایگان دانلود کرد ؟؟


 سلام سایتا از جمله همین سایت کنکور بعد آزمون میذارن سوالارو

----------


## alish78

> برنامه ی ازمون ازمایشی رو دانلود کن با اون پیش برو
> الفا مثبت همش تو کار تبلیغاته :/


مشکل برنامه ریزی روزانه هست که واقعا وقت گیر و سخته

----------

